# The Absolutely Official, Timey-Wimey Doctor Who Eighth Season Thread



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Watched it last night, of course.... loving the darker Doctor.

"These are the time where I miss Amy."

"I'm Scottish! I'm... Scottish! I can complain a lot!"

"We'll just blame the English."

And who is Missy? Hmmm.... I'm thinking it's The Rani. Any thoughts?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I didn't like the first half of the episode - I don't like the doctor when he's being too wacky or daft - but I felt it improved as the doctor's behaviour calmed down. A new doctor always takes awhile to get used to - and in fact I never did take to Matt Smith - so I'm reserving judgement for now.

I'm not sure I like the new titles at the beginning - it seemed a little obvious and tacky and not at all like how it's been previously and I _definitely_ don't like the new arrangement of the theme tune. Why do they have to keep messing with it? I loved the version they started using with the 'new' series 1.

*sigh* I'm sure there will be just as many people who like the changes as don't.

It's interesting that Peter Capaldi has decided to keep his Scottish accent, whereas David Tennant didn't. The only vaguely regional accent we've had before was Chris Eccleston's northern one ("lots of planets have a north"  ) Not that it really matters, I'm just curious as to how or why they make such decisions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aargh....my brain is in quilting...I forgot to watch/record...oh, well.  I think I can watch it On Demand.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It'll be re-aired multiple times I'm sure, Betsy.  It was on at least once again on Sunday for example. And it looks like they're re-airing it on Saturday the 30th at 7:15 -- before episode 2 of Series 8.  Plus, I have it on our TiVo.  I plan to re-watch it after I finish re-watching Series 7. Won't delete it for a while, I'm sure. 

I agree with Linda about the daffy doctor bit -- I guess it's meant to be a by-product of the regeneration -- confusion, etc.  I didn't think it set as well on Capaldi as it did either on Tennant (my favorite of the 'new' set) or Smith. 

I also think he and Clara are like chalk and cheese. But then Clara was never my favorite companion anyway. There are well founded rumors of her departure at the Christmas episode and I don't see me missing her. She's a bit too perky for me. 

I like that the Doctor is more my age.   I do hope the character develops and doesn't stay too prickly and cold. I think he will based on "I don't think I'm the hugging type" and "I don't think you get a vote."

Have no preference for specific accent -- except that the farther off "BBC standard" it is, the more likely my husband will insist we use the closed captioning because he can't understand it. 

I kind of like the new titles -- though, yeah, it's very different. I gather it's inspired from a fan who's a videographer himself who'd sent something as a sort of CV and they liked it so adapted it.

Lots of talk that the Paternoster Gang should get their own series.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Can't say that I *loved* the episode, but was glad to see it finally come back. I loved the new music, it reminded me of the "Telstar" song I listened to when I was a kid.  I also have problems understanding the thicker accents, but it got better later in the show. I'm not crazy about Clara; my favorite was Rose. And my "best" Doctor was David Tennant, too.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am looking forward to the Doctor being more "alien" just like Tom Baker was.
After all the Time Lord is not human.
The show has usually changed the theme and beginning graphics to be different for each Doctor.  So some change was going to occur.  I kind of like the "steampunk" element.  Not so much the obvious repeating Twelve to make sure we got which Doctor he is.
All in All, not bad.  The very first show should (as usual) leave us with a lot of loose strings.  And it did.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> I didn't like the first half of the episode - I don't like the doctor when he's being too wacky or daft - but I felt it improved as the doctor's behaviour calmed down.


Same here. My 14-year-old son roped me into watching the show (started last season). At first I wasn't thrilled, but I figured if my 14-year-old wants to do something with me, I better do it! I enjoyed last season, but I was feeling iffy about this new episode . . . until the second half. Then it picked up, and my interest returned.

Now, if I only had a dollar for every time my son talks about Doctor Who...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Just figured I would go ahead and start the new thread.

Last week the new season of Doctor Who started with Peter Capaldi in the role as The Doctor. I felt the episode was a tad long and dragged in places, but I loved Capaldi as the Doctor and there were some great throw-away lines that were quite funny. I am excited to see where the season goes and what happens next.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Just figured I would go ahead and start the new thread.
> 
> Last week the new season of Doctor Who started with Peter Capaldi in the role as The Doctor. I felt the episode was a tad long and dragged in places, but I loved Capaldi as the Doctor and there were some great throw-away lines that were quite funny. I am excited to see where the season goes and what happens next.


Yep!  I'm re-watching it right now.

I've merged your post with the ongoing thread.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't think Missy is the Rani. That has been a rumor and, quite frankly, it almost seems too obvious for Moffat. She's a crazy Mary Poppins, is what I have heard, but that doesn't entirely explain it.

The first episode dragged a bit at times and I think could have been trimmed down a bit, but I am excited to see where the show goes from here.


----------



## MissingAlaska (Apr 28, 2014)

I loved all of the Steampunk elements to the episode - including the new credits.  I absolutely loved the Steampunk villain and his cohort.  What a hoot!

As far as Peter Capaldi, I'm not sure the writers allowed him to really express himself as the new Doctor yet.  Most of the episode was him transitioning.  I'll reserve judgement for the next episode.  I do believe he has the acting chops to deliver a certain heavy gravitas to the Doctor - but it'll be a trick for the writers and him to find the right balance between fun and potentially too-heavy drama.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In _Nightmare in Silver_, when Eleven took Clara and her charges to the amusement park place, there were Cybermen. There was a 'Missy' in that episode who was 'upgraded'. Which I only remember because I was re-watching everything and, as I'd seen _Deep Breath_ the name caught my ear. So I paid attention. Not sure it's germane, but there it is.

It doesn't explain the whole 'boyfriend' thing . . . . .


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

This week has Daleks!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And so now we KNOW there is no such thing as a good Dalek.  (except.....)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, I liked that episode.  Lots of clever comments, and yet with depth.  Totally addressed the "am I a good man?" question. I'm beginning to accept this new Doctor. 

Still wonder what the deal is about "Missy"?


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

I wasn't crazy about it, and agree that they're holding back the new Doctor. I found some of the dialogue hard to understand, but that's typical for some of the British shows.  Did anybody else notice that they didn't show how they got OUT of the Dalek? Or I blinked and missed it. ;-)


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I really liked this past week's episode. This is definitely a change from Matt Smith and David Tennant's Doctor. This is much, much darker and less goofiness and running around. I like that, but I hear that there has been a drop in viewership - gulp!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I am definitely digging Twelve. "She's my carer, that way I don't have to."

Next week, Robin Hood!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, I like his acerbic attitude and wit. It's a nice change from the more madcap attitude with Matt Smith.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I liked the Robin Hood episode.
I believe that Each new companion has been allowed to choose a time/place to travel to.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I loved the Robin Hood episode. It was very funny and Peter Capaldi handled the humor as well as the serious stuff.


----------



## scifi365 (Sep 12, 2014)

Capaldi seems a far too serious actor for this, to be honest. I like him - he was, of course, awesome in 'The Thick of It' but his style clashes with the lightweight material and with the actor playing Clara. He's just too Glaswegian!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

See, to me, it's a throwback to the older Who. Guys like John Pertwee and such did take the job rather seriously. I like it. I thought, at times, that Matt Smith got a little TOO silly.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

The Robin Hood episode was great. It's the first episode of the new series that I've actually enjoyed. Reminded me of the old David Tennant days, somehow. The end was a bit naff though. Would have been better if the Sheriff's jewelry had provided the extra gold that was needed.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Loving this series! 12 and Clara just gel so well together (and I love Peter and Jenna's off-screen banter, too). Listen was superb!

I'm lol'ing at 12's tactless remarks about Clara, too.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I thought "Listen" was the first great episode of 12's tenure.  Absolutely loved it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

If Scotland leaves the UK, I wonder if Peter Capaldi will need a green card to work (or whatever the UK equivalent is)?  


Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> If Scotland leaves the UK, I wonder if Peter Capaldi will need a green card to work (or whatever the UK equivalent is)?
> 
> Mike


Moratorium Declared: no political discussions does not just refer to US Politics!


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

jmiked said:


> If Scotland leaves the UK, I wonder if Peter Capaldi will need a green card to work (or whatever the UK equivalent is)?
> 
> Mike


*sneaks in* He lives in England or Wales, so doesn't get a vote and is safe.  *sneaks out*

*sneaks back in again* Looking forward to Time Heist. Trailer looks interesting! *sneaks back out and closes door*


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

garam81 said:


> Looking forward to Time Heist. Trailer looks interesting!


Oh, yeah! I'm a sucker for heist movies. I re-watch ones like _Topkapi, Deadfall, Dead Heat on a Merry-Go-Round, Bank Shot, The Thomas Crown Affair_, and the like.

Mike


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

From the sounds of the synopsis, Time Heist sounds like it would be a great book. Pity the BBC don't allow novelisations of Doctor Who tv episodes (like they did years ago).

And I'm still waiting for the scripts for series 2-7 to be published. The book of scripts for Series 1 (Nine and Rose era) was really interesting.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

That one was certainly interesting. I'd have to watch it again, though, to catch all the dialogue and find out exactly what happened, but in general, I get it. I'd hate to have to explain the story line to someone, though. LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm behind -- busy both last two Saturdays, or out of town, and haven't had a chance to sit and watch the recordings.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Been watching it here in Merry Old England!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And you probably get to see it without commercials!


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And you probably get to see it without commercials!


I haven't watched a commercial in years (well, I do watch the ETrade baby because he's so funny). We record everything on a DVR then watch it whenever and zip through all the commercials and boring bits. LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And you probably get to see it without commercials!


No, I think there are commercials....can't really remember.


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

I wasn't sure about the new season until "Listen." The first three episodes left me a little cold - more the writing than Capaldi - but I thought "Listen" was amazing. Really enjoyed "Time Heist," too, so I'm hoping the weaker episodes of the season all just happened to be at the beginning.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, I think there are commercials....can't really remember.


There are no commercials on the BBC, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> There are no commercials on the BBC, Betsy!


I jumped around on so many channels, I couldn't remember which one had commercials!

Betsy


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Looking forward to Kill The Moon this week. Can't believe we are halfway through the series already!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

"Listen" was great. I am enjoying it. I like the new Doctor and his new attitude. I also like the last episode and how they often take the time to see how the Doctor's life affects those around him.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Kill the Moon was awesome in so many ways, but I had a hard time suspending my disbelief about the whole "egg" thing. It was like they had to rush to find an ending. I'll still not warming up to Capaldi. :-(


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

The SO and I watched Kill The Moon on DVR Tuesday; I had a football game to cover Saturday night. She kept making me rewind so she could understand the accents. SPEAK UP AND GO SLOW!



Spoiler



An episode without Clara this week? Moving closer to her departure.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sean Sweeney said:


> The SO and I watched Kill The Moon on DVR Tuesday; I had a football game to cover Saturday night. She kept making me rewind so she could understand the accents. SPEAK UP AND GO SLOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My husband has trouble understanding BBC English -- he's basically got no clue about Scottish. When we lived in the UK we did a tour of the Tower of London that was led by a Beefeater from Edinburgh. They guy would talk and then I'd translate for Ed 'cause he had no clue what the guy was saying. There was a fellow worked for him from the East End and he never did figure out more than about half of what that guy ever said. 

So, we put the subtitles on when watching. Which I find annoying, but not so annoying as <pause it>"What'd he say?"<tell him><play> every 2 minutes.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Clara is leaving at the end of the year.

It's been fascinating for me this year. The stories have really been about Clara more than the Doctor. The monsters are secondary as we watch Clara, as


Spoiler



he deals with the Doctor as a child in Listen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Spoilered that bit as it's a bit of a giveaway. Though at this point, it's only an assumption -- they've not said for sure.  But I expect we'll find out eventually.



eta: (Hover your cursor over the blacked out text to see what the person wrote.  )


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not sure I agree with what was spoilered. It, for example, could be


Spoiler



the Master instead. The rustic barn stuff doesn't fit with what we know of the Doctor's family.



Anyhow, "Kill the Moon" was very silly, but I enjoyed it. "Mummy on the Orient Express" was nice and atmospheric, if also, yes, a little silly.

Like others here, I miss some of what Peter Capaldi is saying owing to his accent. I like to watch with subtitles, but owing to the way we record it that isn't an option at the moment. I reckon I'll get it eventually.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

So far I feel like this season is channeling more old school Who and I've never been able to get into old Who. I much prefer Tennant and Matt Smith. I like Peter Capaldi's take on the doctor but I feel like the stories are more old school. Not warming to it as much I did previous seasons, which makes me sad. Maybe I'm growing out of Doctor Who, I hope not that would be horrible.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I really liked this last week's episode and I am liking the Doctor in this incarnation more and more. This week showed how he still cares, still wants to save people. He's becoming a bit warmer and more likable.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Absolutely LOVED the Orient Express in space episode. It seemed to me that the dialogue was easier to understand, too. And I loved the costumes.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Loved the last episode.
Thought Clara doing "what the doctor would have done" was great.
And I just loved the mini tardis - and the doctor moving it.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

geoffthomas said:


> Loved the last episode.
> Thought Clara doing "what the doctor would have done" was great.
> And I just loved the mini tardis - and the doctor moving it.


Yes, that was worth watching the whole thing--that hand coming out and crawling over the tracks. LOL. Loved Clara as The Doctor, too.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm loving this whole season, especially as it's the first I've watched with my fiancee, and her first season of Doctor Who EVER. Though the revelations at the end of Dark Water were lost on her a bit (no spoilers here). Missy revealed her identity and... "Ooh... who's that, then?"

We need to do some serious retroactive Doctor Who education...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely -- I'm pretty sure the whole series -- from the Ninth on, anyway -- is available on AMazon. Also quite a few of the 'classic' Doctors as well. But the 'new' series' will probably be enough to give her a clue.

Also this: http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Doctor_Who_Wiki


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I loved the latest episode and cannot wait for the final epp this weekend. This season has turned out much better than I dared hope.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am very interested in watching the final ep this Saturday.  

And then I'll go back and watch the whole season. . . . to see the breadcrumbs they left that I missed earlier.


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

Can't wait for Saturday. I sort of figured what Missy's identity would be, but I still got shivers. Capaldi's reaction really sold it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Brian Olsen said:


> Can't wait for Saturday. I sort of figured what Missy's identity would be, but I still got shivers. Capaldi's reaction really sold it.


Yes . . . .that was one of the early speculations. Agree Capaldi is definitely growing into the roll and his reaction to the announcement was perfect!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Are you guys all fans of Capaldi? I love this version of the Doctor, but my wife has been really turned off by him. Just curious.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm still undecided about Capaldi, though he is growing on me. I disliked Matt Smith from beginning to end so, for me at least, almost anyone is an improvement on him .... Eccleston and Tennant remain my favourites of this newer batch of Doctors.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ten is still definitely my favorite of the new . . . . but, yes, Twelve is growing on me. Clara is annoying me, a bit, and I liked her with Eleven.


----------



## karendawn (Aug 4, 2014)

Twelve is growing on me. I think I've been slow to like him because he seems rather cold and uncaring at times, but he's been showing in little ways here and there that he truly does care a great deal. And there are things that he's done (the way he's delivered a line or a look on his face) that are just brilliant.

But Eleven is my favorite Doctor, so it's been quite an adjustment for me. It actually took me some time to adjust to the change from Nine to Ten (and then I grew to love Ten) but as soon as Matt Smith came onto the scene, he just clicked with me. But I didn't like him quite as much with Clara (I think Amy and Rory played off him better) and I think Clara is actually working better with Twelve (although that also seemed to take a little adjusting).


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I _definitely_ don't like the new arrangement of the theme tune. Why do they have to keep messing with it? I loved the version they started using with the 'new' series 1.
> 
> *sigh* I'm sure there will be just as many people who like the changes as don't.


Yes! That iconic 1960's sic-fi whistle has been muted to the point of no longer sending a surge of anticipation through me at the beginning. I miss it.

I hate to complain about something as wonderful as Doctor Who, but I have other issues with this season, too, and it's taking me a long time to get into it. On the good side, I do like Peter C as the new Doctor. I think he's terrific. But I wish that, if this is to be a "darker" Doctor, that they'd let him (and the show) really be darker. He is quite funny, which is nice, but the tone of the show in general seems too silly. Matt Smith was hilarious, but I was hoping that when they said #12 would be darker, they'd shake things up a but more, actually get a little more serious.

They can do whatever they want, of course. I mean, they don't have to play to my arbitrary expectations, but even for what they are doing, it's not quite reaching the standards of the previous seasons. For the most part, I don't think the scripts are as good as they were throughout most of the Smith tenure. I really enjoyed "Listen." But the average scripts from this season seem to lack the really impactful "heart" moments.

Remember, for example, how incredible the first episode with Smith was? With the "Raggedy Doctor" and the "Girl who waited?" I remember watching that and saying that the first 30 minutes of the show was as good as any iconic children's book you could think of. And that if it had been a children's book instead of the 11th incarnation of Doctor WHo, is would be a fondly remembered classic. It was just that beautiful.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think the acting by "Clara" and the "doctor" is fine.
But I think the writing has gone south.
There is too much going on instead of developing a story-line.
Does anyone else feel that Missy was going strong and suddenly made mistakes and became easy to defeat?
and on and on......
just sayin.....


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Very happy with the season. Love 12, he is The Doctor. He's very old school (of course he is; he's a bloody fan!) which is perfect. No dancing around like Matt Smith (who was a very good Doctor... hell, they all were good doctors)... he's channeling the Baker boys (both Tom and Collin) rather well; the more alien of Tom and the callousness of Collin.

Sad about


Spoiler



Danny and Osgood


. Loved


Spoiler



Osgood


.


Spoiler



Osgood


 would have made a great companion; besides,


Spoiler



Ingrid Oliver is rather cute


.

The scene in the graveyard with the


Spoiler



Brigadier Cyberman


 had me in tears.

The arguments re: Clara and the stories being about her... I don't buy the arguments. In season seven, the first half at any rate, the stories were all about Amy and Rory;


Spoiler



their divorce, their reconciliation, their decision to have a life while still traveling with the Doctor, and their eventual end.


 So... why the big deal about the stories being about Clara? I may have to blog about this.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Hated that


Spoiler



Danny


died,


Spoiler



he


was my favorite part of this season. I don't have a problem with Peter C. but I've never been the fondest of Clara. This was actually my favorite season with her and it was mainly because of Danny. Honestly I thought the finale was seriously lacking and the best part was seeing


Spoiler



Nick Frost as Santa


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I loved the season. I have a lot of Doctor Who fan friends who hated it, and I am perplexed as to why. Loved


Spoiler



the return of the Master


. I loved the two-part ending. I loved the way Peter Capaldi played the Doctor and how that progressed over the course of the season.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Some of you lot won't be happy with this news....

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/doctor-whos-jenna-coleman-not-4710238


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

one of today's bookbub offerings is



for $1.99. figured i'd link it if anyone was interested.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Just a few more days until the Christmas special!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Nine-plus days to go.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope it's a good send off for Clara.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I heard she was returning.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sean Sweeney said:


> I heard she was returning.


So had I, but I got the info from the internet, so I'm not going to believe it until it happens.  

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There have been rumors in both directions . . . . . . . 

BBC America is currently airing a Doctor Who marathon -- except for a couple of hours of BBC world news in the mornings, and the odd Graham Norton show they're airing nothing but Doctor Who until Sunday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So . . . ._Last Christmas_ was pretty awesome. . . . . . . . .



Spoiler



Looking forward to a slightly less curmudgeonly doctor for the next season . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now I really liked the Christmas Special.
And I like that all are coming back.
Looking forward to having the loose threads dealt with.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, Ann--agreed! I also loved the dark humor. And I've decided I do like Mr. Capaldi.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

I think the Christmas episode was one of my favourites. It was clever without being totally over the top and convoluted. Give me more like that!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Loved the Christmas episode... it was all a bloody dream! 

I've enjoyed the entire series... I like the direction that Moffat has taken in regards to 12. 

And now, an eight-month wait until season nine.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Just wanted to add my love for the Christmas episode. I saw a lot of negative comments about it, but I greatly enjoyed it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And today is WhoYear'sEve on BBC America.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And today is WhoYear'sEve on BBC America.


"I don't want to go."


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

When does the show return? Not soon enough for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

August, as I understand it.

_Broadchurch_ returns in March on BBC America -- but in the next couple of week sin the UK.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.joann.com/doctor-who-tardis-flannel-fabric/13507363.html

The above was brought to my attention. No interest to me, but with all the crafty people here, I thought someone might like it....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a little Tardis model that sits on my desk . . . . . I've found that I have a fair number of clients who are Whovians.


----------

